# [semisolved] Progs starten dauert ewig im KDE

## Max Steel

Hat mir einer Rat?,

Es dauert ungelogen 1-2 Minuten bis der Startscreen von KDE kommt, ungelogen, jedesmal wenn er was starten oder öffnen soll dauert es wieder 1-2 Minuten.

Kann mir einer sagen woran das liegt?

meine make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

USE="-* 16bit 3dfx 3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi

     adns aiglx aio akode alac alsa amarok amr ao aoss aotuv apm ares arts

     artswrappersuid asf async audacious audiofile autoipd avahi avantgo avi

     berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo caps cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr

     cdrom chm cjk cli cracklib crypt css ctype cups curl cvs dba dbus dga

     djbfft dmi dmx dpms dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread dynamic encode enscript

     esd ethereal exif expat exscalibar extrafilters fam fame fastbuild ffmpeg

     fftw flac fontconfig foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gcj gd

     gdbm gif glibc-omitfp glitz glut glx gmp gnokii gpgme gphoto2 gpm

     graphviz gs gsm gstreamer gstreamer010 gzip h323 hal ical icu idea idn

     ifp imagemagick imlib immqt-bc ipod isdnlog ithreads javascript jbig

     joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdepim kernel_linux kig-scripting

     kipi lame lcms ldap lha libcaca libg++ libsamplerate libwww

     linuxthreads-tls live logitech-mouse logrotate lua lzo mad matroska md5sum

     memlimit mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug motif mozsvg mp3 mp4

     mpeg mtp musepack musicbrainz ncurses network njb nls

     no-old-linux nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis on-the-fly-crypt openal

     openexr opengl oss pam pcre pda pdf pdflib perl pic png posix pppd python

     qt qt3 quicktime rar rdesktop readline real reflection rle rtc samba

     screen sdl session shorten sid simplexml slang sms sndfile soap sockets

     speex spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse-filters ssl svg syslog tcpd tetex

     tga theora threads tidy tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts

     type1-fonts udev unicode unzip urandom usb userland_GNU userlocales

     utempter utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd vidix vorbis vorbis-psy win32codecs wma wmf

     x264 xanim xattr xcomposite xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xpm xprint xrandr

     xscreensaver xsl xv xvid xvmc yv12 zip zlib zvbi"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

FEATURES=""

LINGUAS="de"

VIDEO_CARDS="savage"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.2.11 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 09 Aug 2007 17:30:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="16bit 3dfx 3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi adns aiglx aio akode alac alsa amarok amr ao aoss aotuv apm ares arts artswrappersuid asf async audacious audiofile autoipd avahi avantgo avi berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo caps cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrom chm cjk cli cracklib crypt css ctype cups curl cvs dba dbus dga djbfft dmi dmx dpms dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread dynamic encode enscript esd ethereal exif expat exscalibar extrafilters fam fame fastbuild ffmpeg fftw flac fontconfig foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gcj gd gdbm gif glibc-omitfp glitz glut glx gmp gnokii gpgme gphoto2 gpm graphviz gs gsm gstreamer gstreamer010 gzip h323 hal ical icu idea idn ifp imagemagick imlib immqt-bc ipod isdnlog ithreads javascript jbig joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdepim kig-scripting kipi lame lcms ldap lha libcaca libg++ libsamplerate libwww linuxthreads-tls live logitech-mouse logrotate lua lzo mad matroska md5sum memlimit mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug motif mozsvg mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp musepack musicbrainz ncurses network njb nls no-old-linux nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis on-the-fly-crypt openal openexr opengl oss pam pcre pda pdf pdflib perl pic png posix pppd python qt qt3 quicktime rar rdesktop readline real reflection rle rtc samba screen sdl session shorten sid simplexml slang sms sndfile soap sockets speex spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse-filters ssl svg syslog tcpd tetex tga theora threads tidy tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode unzip urandom usb userlocales utempter utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd vidix vorbis vorbis-psy win32codecs wma wmf x264 x86 xanim xattr xcomposite xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xpm xprint xrandr xscreensaver xsl xv xvid xvmc yv12 zip zlib zvbi" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="savage"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Das komische ist, auf der Konsole ist alles normal, und wenns geöffnet ist läuft es auch normal, nur solange er startet dauert es ewig.

free

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        482964     434228      48736          0      15664     186872

-/+ buffers/cache:     231692     251272

Swap:      1004020      29076     974944

```

Ich vermute das es mit dem X zu tun hat, oder was auch möglich ist, mit dem kde selber.

Also X oder kde, denn alles andere läuft hervorragend.

Die Programme auch, nur beim starten eben.

Allerdings zeigt top nichts ungewöhnliches an.

Und der Rechner meines Vaters hat auch Probleme mit dem kde, da ist die CPU-Auslastung nach 2-3 Tagen durchlaufen immer bei 100%, und angezeigt wird nichts ungewönliches, aber egal.

----------

## Finswimmer

Welche KDE Version?

Starte mal die konsole und von dort aus kwrite, oder sonst was.

Evtl auch mit strace. Dann siehst du hoffentlich was da los ist.

Nebenbei natürlich noch top und dmesg im Auge behalten.

Tobi

----------

## manuels

das müsste der gute alte Fehler sein, dass du deinen eigenen Rechner nicht in die /etc/hosts eingetragen hast.

----------

## Max Steel

Also Kde-Version:

```
[I] kde-base/kde-meta

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 ~3.5.6 ~3.5.7

        {accessibility nls}

     Installed versions:  3.5.5 (3.5) (17:38:00 08.08.2007) (accessibility nls)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         kde - merge this to pull in all kde packages 
```

Dann Anzeigen tut er in der Konsole nur das:

```
QMultiInputContext::changeInputMethod(): index=0, slave=xim

```

top zeigt lange Zeit noch nichts an, kwrite bei CPU0,0% dann gehts hoch auf 16% nach 30 Sec. und wieder runter auf 0. weiter nichts ungewöhnliches.

dmesg zeigt nichts ungewöhnliches.

----------

## AmonAmarth

hast du mal manuels beitrag beachtet?

ihc meiner /etc/hosts steht folgendes:

```
# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1       localhost

::1             localhost
```

kontrollier das mal bitte

mfg

----------

## Max Steel

Ne steht drinnen.

----------

## manuels

steht auch der "echte" Name deines Rechners drin?

----------

## SvenFischer

1. was für Fehler meldet denn der Befehl "starx" nachdem Du X wieder beendet hast. Evtl. ein Fontproblem?

2. meine /etc/hosts entspricht den neuen Richtlinien:

```

# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

127.0.0.1       AMDXP.de.lan AMDXP localhost

```

ist der Rechnername "AMDXP" auch gesetzt worden in 

```

# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="AMDXP"

```

und dann beim Systemstart mitgestartet worden (rc-update add hostname boot)?

3. was ergibt sich so bei "revdep-rebuild"?

4. cups+dbus+hal beim Systemstart gestartet?

```

AMDXP sven # rc-update show

               acpid |      default

           alsasound | boot

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

               cupsd |      default

               Dbus         default

                hald |      default

              hdparm | boot

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

               mysql |      default

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

          ntp-client |      default

             numlock |      default

           rmnologin | boot

               spamd |      default

                sshd |      default

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                hald |      default

              hdparm | boot

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

               mysql |      default

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

          ntp-client |      default

             numlock |      default

           rmnologin | boot

               spamd |      default

                sshd |      default

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du net.lo gestartet? KDE braucht auch das.

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

@ SvenFischer

1.)Müsste ich erst ausprobieren reiche ich noch nach.

2.)Habe nun genauso gemacht.

hostname natürlich gesetzt.

3.)Komischerweise nur eine Library die mit dem GCC-4.1.2 zu tun haben möchte, aber das hab ich schonmal gemacht.

4.)Alle gestartet.

@Finswimmer

Natürlich.

----------

## Max Steel

Gebracht hats aber leider nichts.

----------

## Carlo

IPv6 lookups, aber IPv4 Netz!?   :Arrow:  echo 'export KDE_NO_IPV6="1"' >> /etc/profile

----------

## Max Steel

Also startx meldet nichts ungewöhnliches.

Wenn ich als root starte ist er normal schnell

Wenn ich als User starte dauerts ewig, könnte es sein das es damit zu tun hat das ich /home/ per nfs gemountet hab?

Portmap läuft.

Okay es hat damit zu tun, habe nun den Link entfernt und alles lokal

Es wäre aber schön wenns so funktioniert.

In der VMWare damals unter Windoof hats gefunzt.

----------

## SvenFischer

@Max Steel

Vielleicht solltest du Deine Signatur überarbeiten, damit die nicht so viele Zeilen lang ist? Das bläht unnötig auf.

----------

## Max Steel

Recht haste, schon passiert.

----------

